# European drivers!



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Europeans, where are you? What ride have you got?

I'm from Oppdal, a small village in Norway... My ride's a '86 Bluebird 1.8 Turbo SR (slightly modified) 

Show me yer rack! err, ride!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'm just visiting Helsinki for a month, but the cars here are so nice. I'm liking the Almera, Primera and even the Micra. I see lots of older Sunnys and Bluebirds here too.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> I'm just visiting Helsinki for a month, but the cars here are so nice. I'm liking the Almera, Primera and even the Micra. I see lots of older Sunnys and Bluebirds here too.


Ahh, by your profile I thought you actually were from the world of Finlandia 
Primera = Sentra, though?

I had a '96 Primera SRI once, pretty nice metallic blue. They're actually very nice from stock.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Primera used to be sold as the Infiniti G20 in North America, not as Sentra. Ulitimately, the cost of the car combined with it's low power in that price class was it's demise.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> Primera used to be sold as the Infiniti G20 in North America, not as Sentra. Ulitimately, the cost of the car combined with it's low power in that price class was it's demise.


Didn't know they were that expensive, they're not ever here at least...

My 16v 1.6 litre SRi was more than fair though. They're equipped by the SR engines?

And, what is the US version of our Almera and Sunny? (maybe a bit off topic, but we're still in the "Europe" thing  )


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The G20 had the 140 hp SR20DE. With the 'near luxury' equipment, this became a lot of car for the 2 litre engine to haul around by North American standards, where fuel costs close to half of what it usually costs in Europe. The extra stock torque of a 2.4 or 2.5 litre motor would have been much more appropraite for the success of the G20.

We unfortunately don't get any version of the Almera, or I'd be rolling in one instead of my Focus. The Sunny is sold as the Sentra.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> The G20 had the 140 hp SR20DE. With the 'near luxury' equipment, this became a lot of car for the 2 litre engine to haul around by North American standards, where fuel costs close to half of what it usually costs in Europe. The extra stock torque of a 2.4 or 2.5 litre motor would have been much more appropraite for the success of the G20.
> 
> We unfortunately don't get any version of the Almera, or I'd be rolling in one instead of my Focus. The Sunny is sold as the Sentra.



Ahh, nice to know, :cheers: mate 

I really don't like the Almeras... picked the Primera instead.

A nice Almera though:


----------



## masterbunta (Jan 11, 2004)

HEllo everybody. I am new to greece and I am working on getting my car over here. This is my car in America, I built it myself. I am looking for things to do in Greece that are car related, good to find in international site of forums. 

http://www.prism.gatech.edu/~gte919x/KAT


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

masterbunta said:


> HEllo everybody. I am new to greece and I am working on getting my car over here. This is my car in America, I built it myself. I am looking for things to do in Greece that are car related, good to find in international site of forums.
> 
> http://www.prism.gatech.edu/~gte919x/KAT


Welcome to you, my friend


----------



## Snoertje_N14_NL (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm from the Netherlands, i live in a really small village called Waarde. And I drive a '91 Nissan Sunny 1.4lx (N14 with GA14 engine).
And yes, my car is ****** slow.

See my sig. for a picture.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Snoertje_N14_NL said:


> I'm from the Netherlands, i live in a really small village called Waarde. And I drive a '91 Nissan Sunny 1.4lx (N14 with GA14 engine).
> And yes, my car is ****** slow.
> 
> See my sig. for a picture.


That car is a great looking one, it looks much modern.... if your engine is +/- ok, why don't you try to get/made a CAI.... for some models it's not so difficult... is it Carb or Injected????????

From Mexico some :cheers:


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi all,

come from Switzerland... and I got 2 cars.. a pug 106 rallye and a 200sx s13 ca18 red top... 

that's it !!!

and with my new ride (I mean the nissan) I discover som new forums... 

and this one is really nice


----------



## SashaSR20DE (May 6, 2004)

Hello /Hej

I am from Sweden and have an Nissan Primera P11e 144 and the SR20DE (140hp) in it. 
Anyone els here who has an Primera here???

Nice to be here.


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

Germany here


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SashaSR20DE said:


> Anyone els here who has an Primera here???


Hej,
In North America, the Primera was sold as the G20, with the SR20DE, so there are quite a few owners on this site.


----------



## gumby (May 25, 2004)

Germany here is well, stationed at Ramstein Air Base. I drive a 93 100nx


----------



## Elgen (Apr 25, 2004)

*Almeraowner.*

I am a Nissan Almera 1,8 Comfort owner from Mullsjö Sweden.
I am new here and as a carowner and hope to share my experiences of this fantastic car and get tips from others.
My car has a engineheater (it's bought in the northern part of the country) and is also equiped with a highend JVC KD-LHX502 stereo.


----------



## Almera_SR (Jan 6, 2005)

*Almera N15 Europe with GA14DE help me with cams!!*

Hi, My names Nuno and I´m Portuguese. I have a Nissan Almera with a GA14DE engine, and i would like to know if anyone tells me if the cams of this engine are the same to the GA16DE without VTL, simple cams.

I hope anyone undestand my english 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## nesral (May 17, 2005)

SashaSR20DE said:


> Hello /Hej
> 
> I am from Sweden and have an Nissan Primera P11e 144 and the SR20DE (140hp) in it.
> Anyone els here who has an Primera here???
> ...


NORWAY HERE P10 2.O LITRE
currently hoping to update it with an performance exhaust but finding it difficult to get hold of one, any suggestions?


----------



## Shark_lx (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi guys!
Sorry to dig this thread from the dust 
I'm from Bulgaria.


----------



## almeraqq (Mar 14, 2007)

hi all,

i´m new here and i´m from Portugal..

I drive a Nissan Almera 1,5 Luxury n16.. and its great..

regards from portugal


----------



## shinysr20 (Jul 14, 2007)

this is my p11 144 sr20 
lowered 50mm , simota induction kit , janspeed exhaust , 17" sword alloys , strut brace , secondry de cat.


----------



## russell89 (Nov 9, 2008)

stationed at raf lakenheath. drive a 97 primera td. slow and :lame: but easy on fuel and cheap


----------



## KT2 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Hello from Finland*

I have -01 N16 diesel Almera. 
Before this one I have owned Primera P11 2.0TD SLX, Primera W10 2.0 SLX, Sunny N14 1.6 SLXi, Sunny N13 1.6 SLX and Cherry 1.5 SGL.


----------



## billy 1 (Jan 10, 2010)

*help im new to site*

can anyone help me please after re building a nissan cabstar fd 35 engine new crank new oil pump still no oil pressure can anyone advise...it runs perfectely


----------



## LilleUlv (Apr 19, 2011)

Kristin, 25 yrs from Bergen, Norway here 

I've been the happy owner of an Laurel C32 2,4 facelift, Laurel C32 2,0 Aut. pre-facelift, Sileighty, N13 GTI and now my A32 Maxima VQ30DE Aut 

Dreaming of KPGC10, but I'll settle for any GT-R  

Will be back with pics!!!


----------

